# [Wet Thumb Forum]-who is canadian here?



## julido (Jan 27, 2005)

hello everybody and congratulations for this great site....so i look for find a canadians members on this site!


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Welcome to the board Steph!

There are at least a dozen or so Canadians here!

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

I am~~









66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------



## putty (Dec 12, 2003)

I am Canadian. Vancouver BC.


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

I am Canadian and damn proud of it.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Ditto

---------------------------
My 75 Gallon

A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## imported_Zhima (Oct 9, 2003)

CanadiAN!








Zhima


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Myself and JoneZay are also Canadian....


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm canadian, and form the posters in this topic it looks like half this borad is from the lowermainland or at least BC.

50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, presserized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

I am not, but one day I would like to visit. I want to play some pond Hockey. The only time I can do that here is when we have an ice storm.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

I would say it is bizarre that there are so many people here from B.C., no other area is so well represented on these boards.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## Lukara (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm Canadian too









50 gal planted tank, pressurized CO2, 2.6 wpg, river pebble substrate (no additives), Fluval 304 + AquaClear 500 filter, Tetratec UV 5watts.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

*raises hand*

well technically I'm a dual citizen, but I have lived in canada all my life, and have no plans to move down south.


----------



## csfish (May 19, 2005)

Hi I'm out here on Vancouver Island on the west coast. Judging from the number of LFS's that sell plants here and on the Lower Mainland, I'd say that the interest in the hobby is quite high.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

good, that keeps me busy


----------



## csfish (May 19, 2005)

Hi JoneZay,
Are you the one who works at BigAl's in Port Coquitlam? If you are and if you have any pull at BA's, then maybe you can get the plant prices lower and then you'll be really busy







I've only been to BA's in Richmond, but it's great fun wandering around trying to imagine the "next tank"...


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

what store do you work at JoneZay?

50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, presserized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

I work at the burnaby store, 

and I have no pull, just happy to be working at a place where i can share the information i have accumulated in my brain over the years. Nothing satisfies me more than having customers come back and tell me how happy they are with their setup. Spreading the hobby, especially the aquatic plants aspect is very enjoyable for me.


----------



## csfish (May 19, 2005)

Too bad BA doesn't have a store in Victoria... Even though the plant prices are quite high, the quality of BA's plants has gotten much better than anything I can get locally and I'd save a whole lot on ferry trips. Keep up the good work!


----------



## PPulcher (Feb 4, 2004)

I live in Richmond Hill, Just north of Toronto.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

If you are looking for Jonezay, just look for a big tall guy working at BA.

He stands out really well in the store being that almost everyone else is shorter than him.

---------------------------
My 75 Gallon

A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

hey all. i live in toronto. anybody got christmas moss? : )


----------



## bomber (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi guys I'm another B.C. boy (Victoria)


----------



## imported_Zhima (Oct 9, 2003)

JoneJay has a beard~
















Zhima


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

well, I wouldn't call it a beard, except on those REALLY lazy days...


----------



## Gagnon Brothers (Mar 3, 2004)

We are Canadian, et du Québec en plus!


----------



## julido (Jan 27, 2005)

thats great!!!

a lots of canadian









visit my web site 
www.aquatropique.com


----------



## rwong2k (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm in surrey,


----------



## Swervedriver (Jan 7, 2005)

Seems the majority are from B.C. I'm from Toronto. 

Hey Chinaboy1021, looking for some good moss too huh? I'm looking for willow or christmas moss. I've only seen some java moss at Big Als.


----------

